# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Someone compile VC++?

## ninja9578

I don't have a windows machine and most of my users use Windows.  Just try to build the VC project.  If there are any errors, let me know, and if you think you can fix it, go ahead, but that's just extra if you want  :smiley:   But it's really advanced, highly optimized code  :tongue2: 

libjson copy.zip

----------


## ninja9578

The DV Game uses this code, so if it doesn't compile on Windows, there will be no windows version of the game...  :wink2:

----------


## Sornaensis

Compiled with Code::Blocks and MinGW successfully.

Here are the warnings I got:



```
||=== LibJSON, Release ===|
 LibJSON\JSONDefs.h|129|warning: #warning , Release build of libjson, but NDEBUG is not on|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h||In constructor `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::iteratorKeeper(jsonChildren*, JSONNode**&)':|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|169|warning: `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myRelativeOffset' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|167|warning:   `jsonChildren*jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myChildren'|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|150|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h||In constructor `internalJSONNode::internalJSONNode(char)':|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|207|warning: `internalJSONNode::_name' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|206|warning:   `bool internalJSONNode::_name_encoded'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|225|warning: `internalJSONNode::_value' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|178|warning:   `size_t internalJSONNode::refcount'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|251|warning: `internalJSONNode::fetched' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|222|warning:   `jsonChildren*internalJSONNode::Children'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\JSONDefs.h|129|warning: #warning , Release build of libjson, but NDEBUG is not on|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h||In constructor `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::iteratorKeeper(jsonChildren*, JSONNode**&)':|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|169|warning: `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myRelativeOffset' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|167|warning:   `jsonChildren*jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myChildren'|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|150|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h||In constructor `internalJSONNode::internalJSONNode(char)':|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|207|warning: `internalJSONNode::_name' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|206|warning:   `bool internalJSONNode::_name_encoded'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|225|warning: `internalJSONNode::_value' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|178|warning:   `size_t internalJSONNode::refcount'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|251|warning: `internalJSONNode::fetched' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|222|warning:   `jsonChildren*internalJSONNode::Children'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\JSONDefs.h|129|warning: #warning , Release build of libjson, but NDEBUG is not on|
 LibJSON\JSONDefs.h|129|warning: #warning , Release build of libjson, but NDEBUG is not on|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h||In constructor `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::iteratorKeeper(jsonChildren*, JSONNode**&)':|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|169|warning: `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myRelativeOffset' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|167|warning:   `jsonChildren*jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myChildren'|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|150|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h||In constructor `internalJSONNode::internalJSONNode(char)':|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|207|warning: `internalJSONNode::_name' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|206|warning:   `bool internalJSONNode::_name_encoded'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|225|warning: `internalJSONNode::_value' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|178|warning:   `size_t internalJSONNode::refcount'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|251|warning: `internalJSONNode::fetched' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|222|warning:   `jsonChildren*internalJSONNode::Children'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\JSONDefs.h|129|warning: #warning , Release build of libjson, but NDEBUG is not on|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h||In constructor `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::iteratorKeeper(jsonChildren*, JSONNode**&)':|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|169|warning: `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myRelativeOffset' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|167|warning:   `jsonChildren*jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myChildren'|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|150|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h||In constructor `internalJSONNode::internalJSONNode(char)':|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|207|warning: `internalJSONNode::_name' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|206|warning:   `bool internalJSONNode::_name_encoded'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|225|warning: `internalJSONNode::_value' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|178|warning:   `size_t internalJSONNode::refcount'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|251|warning: `internalJSONNode::fetched' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|222|warning:   `jsonChildren*internalJSONNode::Children'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\JSONDefs.h|129|warning: #warning , Release build of libjson, but NDEBUG is not on|
 LibJSON\JSONDefs.h|129|warning: #warning , Release build of libjson, but NDEBUG is not on|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h||In constructor `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::iteratorKeeper(jsonChildren*, JSONNode**&)':|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|169|warning: `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myRelativeOffset' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|167|warning:   `jsonChildren*jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myChildren'|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|150|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h||In constructor `internalJSONNode::internalJSONNode(char)':|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|207|warning: `internalJSONNode::_name' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|206|warning:   `bool internalJSONNode::_name_encoded'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|225|warning: `internalJSONNode::_value' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|178|warning:   `size_t internalJSONNode::refcount'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|251|warning: `internalJSONNode::fetched' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|222|warning:   `jsonChildren*internalJSONNode::Children'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\JSONDefs.h|129|warning: #warning , Release build of libjson, but NDEBUG is not on|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h||In constructor `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::iteratorKeeper(jsonChildren*, JSONNode**&)':|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|169|warning: `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myRelativeOffset' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|167|warning:   `jsonChildren*jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myChildren'|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|150|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h||In constructor `internalJSONNode::internalJSONNode(char)':|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|207|warning: `internalJSONNode::_name' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|206|warning:   `bool internalJSONNode::_name_encoded'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|225|warning: `internalJSONNode::_value' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|178|warning:   `size_t internalJSONNode::refcount'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|251|warning: `internalJSONNode::fetched' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|222|warning:   `jsonChildren*internalJSONNode::Children'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\JSONDefs.h|129|warning: #warning , Release build of libjson, but NDEBUG is not on|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h||In constructor `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::iteratorKeeper(jsonChildren*, JSONNode**&)':|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|169|warning: `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myRelativeOffset' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|167|warning:   `jsonChildren*jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myChildren'|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|150|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h||In constructor `internalJSONNode::internalJSONNode(char)':|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|207|warning: `internalJSONNode::_name' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|206|warning:   `bool internalJSONNode::_name_encoded'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|225|warning: `internalJSONNode::_value' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|178|warning:   `size_t internalJSONNode::refcount'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|251|warning: `internalJSONNode::fetched' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|222|warning:   `jsonChildren*internalJSONNode::Children'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|207|warning: `internalJSONNode::_name' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|206|warning:   `bool internalJSONNode::_name_encoded'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.cpp|28|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|225|warning: `internalJSONNode::_value' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|178|warning:   `size_t internalJSONNode::refcount'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.cpp|28|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|251|warning: `internalJSONNode::fetched' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|222|warning:   `jsonChildren*internalJSONNode::Children'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.cpp|28|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h||In constructor `internalJSONNode::internalJSONNode(const json_string&)':|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|207|warning: `internalJSONNode::_name' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|206|warning:   `bool internalJSONNode::_name_encoded'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.cpp|59|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|225|warning: `internalJSONNode::_value' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|178|warning:   `size_t internalJSONNode::refcount'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.cpp|59|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|251|warning: `internalJSONNode::fetched' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|222|warning:   `jsonChildren*internalJSONNode::Children'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.cpp|59|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h||In constructor `internalJSONNode::internalJSONNode(const json_string&, const json_string&)':|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|225|warning: `internalJSONNode::_value' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|178|warning:   `size_t internalJSONNode::refcount'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.cpp|97|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|251|warning: `internalJSONNode::fetched' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|222|warning:   `jsonChildren*internalJSONNode::Children'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.cpp|97|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\JSONDefs.h|129|warning: #warning , Release build of libjson, but NDEBUG is not on|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h||In constructor `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::iteratorKeeper(jsonChildren*, JSONNode**&)':|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|169|warning: `jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myRelativeOffset' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|167|warning:   `jsonChildren*jsonChildren::iteratorKeeper::myChildren'|
 LibJSON\JSONChildren.h|150|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h||In constructor `internalJSONNode::internalJSONNode(char)':|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|207|warning: `internalJSONNode::_name' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|206|warning:   `bool internalJSONNode::_name_encoded'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|225|warning: `internalJSONNode::_value' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|178|warning:   `size_t internalJSONNode::refcount'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|251|warning: `internalJSONNode::fetched' will be initialized after|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|222|warning:   `jsonChildren*internalJSONNode::Children'|
 LibJSON\internalJSONNode.h|280|warning:   when initialized here|
||=== Build finished: 0 errors, 130 warnings ===|
```


Here is the Code::Blocks Project.

----------


## ninja9578

Hmm, never thought I would see any compilers throw warnings for out of order initialization lists.  I'll alter those slightly, even though they don't affect the program.  The only other warning is one I put in there on purpose.  Thanks A Roxxor, I can now add MinGW to my list of officially tested compilers.

Now... anyone care to compile with VC++?  No VC++, no ninja game, as MinGW doesn't have the optimization capabilities required, nor the 64-bit code output requirements.

----------


## Sornaensis

I'm downloading VC++ right now.

----------


## ninja9578

Awesome.  I do expect a few errors, but if you can me where they are, I'm sure I can figure out how to fix them quickly.  If you wanna take a crack at fixing them yourself, feel free, but they'll probably be hard for someone with no knowledge of the library's structure to figure out  :wink2:

----------


## Sornaensis

Okay, here are the errors and warnings VC++ gave me:




```
1>------ Rebuild All started: Project: statLibJson, Configuration: Debug Win32 ------
1>  libjson.cpp
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(93): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **const ' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(178): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(484): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(527): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(532): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(537): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(545): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(550): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(555): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(574): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(579): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(584): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(589): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(607): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(613): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(622): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(633): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(674): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(686): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(690): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(707): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(713): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(719): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(723): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(727): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(740): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(835): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(841): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(850): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\libjson.cpp(221): warning C4800: 'json_bool_t' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\libjson.cpp(266): warning C4800: 'json_bool_t' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonmemory.h(51): warning C4800: 'void *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>          c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(243) : see reference to function template instantiation 'T *json_malloc<JSONNode*>(size_t)' being compiled
1>          with
1>          [
1>              T=JSONNode *
1>          ]
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonmemory.h(51): warning C4800: 'void *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>          c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\libjson.cpp(36) : see reference to function template instantiation 'T *json_malloc<char>(size_t)' being compiled
1>          with
1>          [
1>              T=char
1>          ]
1>  JSONWriter.cpp
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(93): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **const ' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(178): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(484): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(527): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(532): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(537): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(545): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(550): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(555): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(574): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(579): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(584): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(589): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(607): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(613): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(622): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(633): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(674): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(686): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(690): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(707): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(713): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(719): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(723): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(727): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(740): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(835): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(841): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(850): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonmemory.h(51): warning C4800: 'void *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>          c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(243) : see reference to function template instantiation 'T *json_malloc<JSONNode*>(size_t)' being compiled
1>          with
1>          [
1>              T=JSONNode *
1>          ]
1>  JSONWorker.cpp
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(93): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **const ' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(178): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(484): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(527): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(532): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(537): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(545): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(550): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(555): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(574): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(579): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(584): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(589): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(607): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(613): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(622): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(633): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(674): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(686): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(690): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(707): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(713): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(719): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(723): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(727): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(740): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(835): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(841): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(850): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonworker.cpp(172): warning C4800: 'char *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonmemory.h(51): warning C4800: 'void *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>          c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(243) : see reference to function template instantiation 'T *json_malloc<JSONNode*>(size_t)' being compiled
1>          with
1>          [
1>              T=JSONNode *
1>          ]
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonmemory.h(51): warning C4800: 'void *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>          c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonworker.cpp(171) : see reference to function template instantiation 'T *json_malloc<char>(size_t)' being compiled
1>          with
1>          [
1>              T=char
1>          ]
1>  JSONValidator.cpp
1>  JSONStream.cpp
1>  JSONNode_Mutex.cpp
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(93): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **const ' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(178): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(484): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(527): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(532): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(537): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(545): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(550): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(555): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(574): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(579): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(584): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(589): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(607): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(613): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(622): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(633): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(674): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(686): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(690): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(707): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(713): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(719): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(723): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(727): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(740): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(835): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(841): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(850): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonmemory.h(51): warning C4800: 'void *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>          c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(243) : see reference to function template instantiation 'T *json_malloc<JSONNode*>(size_t)' being compiled
1>          with
1>          [
1>              T=JSONNode *
1>          ]
1>  JSONNode.cpp
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(93): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **const ' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(178): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(484): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(527): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(532): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(537): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(545): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(550): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(555): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(574): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(579): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(584): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(589): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(607): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(613): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(622): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(633): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(674): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(686): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(690): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(707): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(713): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(719): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(723): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(727): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(740): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(835): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(841): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(850): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(41): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(60): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(82): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(114): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(128): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(138): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(150): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(161): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(170): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(179): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(186): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(192): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(203): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(248): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.cpp(263): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonmemory.h(51): warning C4800: 'void *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>          c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(243) : see reference to function template instantiation 'T *json_malloc<JSONNode*>(size_t)' being compiled
1>          with
1>          [
1>              T=JSONNode *
1>          ]
1>  JSONMemory.cpp
1>  JSONIterators.cpp
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(93): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **const ' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(178): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(484): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(527): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(532): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(537): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(545): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(550): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(555): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(574): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(579): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(584): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(589): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(607): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(613): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(622): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(633): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(674): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(686): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(690): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(707): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(713): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(719): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(723): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(727): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(740): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(835): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(841): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(850): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonmemory.h(51): warning C4800: 'void *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>          c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(243) : see reference to function template instantiation 'T *json_malloc<JSONNode*>(size_t)' being compiled
1>          with
1>          [
1>              T=JSONNode *
1>          ]
1>  JSONDebug.cpp
1>  JSONChildren.cpp
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(93): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **const ' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(178): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(484): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(527): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(532): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(537): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(545): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(550): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(555): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(574): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(579): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(584): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(589): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(607): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(613): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(622): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(633): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(674): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(686): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(690): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(707): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(713): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(719): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(723): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(727): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(740): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(835): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(841): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(850): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.cpp(76): warning C4800: 'JSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.cpp(83): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonmemory.h(51): warning C4800: 'void *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>          c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(243) : see reference to function template instantiation 'T *json_malloc<JSONNode*>(size_t)' being compiled
1>          with
1>          [
1>              T=JSONNode *
1>          ]
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonmemory.h(72): warning C4800: 'void *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>          c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.cpp(40) : see reference to function template instantiation 'T *json_realloc<JSONNode*>(T *,size_t)' being compiled
1>          with
1>          [
1>              T=JSONNode *
1>          ]
1>  JSON_Base64.cpp
1>  internalJSONNode.cpp
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(93): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **const ' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonchildren.h(178): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(484): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(527): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(532): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(537): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(545): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(550): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(555): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(574): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(579): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(584): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(589): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(607): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(613): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(622): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(633): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(658): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(671): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(674): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(686): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(690): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(706): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(707): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(713): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(719): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(723): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(727): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(740): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(835): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(841): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\jsonnode.h(850): warning C4800: 'internalJSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\internaljsonnode.cpp(26): warning C4003: not enough actual parameters for macro 'initializeMutex'
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\internaljsonnode.cpp(95): warning C4003: not enough actual parameters for macro 'initializeFetch'
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\internaljsonnode.cpp(354): error C2061: syntax error : identifier 'val'
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\internaljsonnode.cpp(354): error C2059: syntax error : ')'
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\internaljsonnode.cpp(354): error C2143: syntax error : missing ')' before ';'
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\internaljsonnode.cpp(356): warning C4800: 'JSONNode *' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\internaljsonnode.cpp(357): warning C4800: 'JSONNode **(__cdecl *)(void)' : forcing value to bool 'true' or 'false' (performance warning)
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\internaljsonnode.cpp(358): error C2446: '!=' : no conversion from 'JSONNode **' to 'JSONNode **(__cdecl *)(void)'
1>          There is no context in which this conversion is possible
1>c:\users\kyle\desktop\libjson copy\source\internaljsonnode.cpp(358): fatal error C1903: unable to recover from previous error(s); stopping compilation
1>  Generating Code...
========== Rebuild All: 0 succeeded, 1 failed, 0 skipped ==========
```

----------


## ninja9578

Thanks Roxxor, because of you I can place VC++ on the list of supported compilers and that's a big deal for cross platform library developers.  :smiley:   Now I just got gotta run my unit test suite, so in about 48 hours I can put it on sourceforge as version 7.0  :smiley:

----------


## Sornaensis

Glad I could help  ::D:

----------

